# Intel wireless N6200 connection issues

## Tolstoi

Hi,

I just swapped my wireless card from a Broadcom to a Intel N6200 one. 

Now I have to realize that I still have connectivity problems. The connection often drops after a while even though Wicd still shows the connection to be up. 

I have the kernel configured properly (I believe  :Wink:  ) and have the firmware installed for the card. After a lot of fiddeling around I've no ideas left what to do.

----------

## Veldrin

From my experience, Intel cards are rock stable, once you have them running (I had a little issue with my kernel config...)

To you issue: 

What other hardware is involved? Do the disconnects also happen, if you anther OS (e.g Windows) or LiveCD? If the latter works, the it looks like a config issue. 

Which band are you using? 2.4GHz? 5GHz? The formed tends to be overcrowded, latter has issues with thick (stone, concrete) walls.

How many other AP/Wireless networks are around? Which channel are they using? Which channel are you using? 

Are you using encryption? (I hope you are using WPA2). Which mode? Which cipher? Which key exchange mode?

Just some ideas

V.

PS.  *Quote:*   

> After a lot of fiddeling around I've no ideas left what to do.

  What kind of fiddling? I helps troubleshooting...

----------

## Tolstoi

I used to have an Intel 4965 which did its job just fine. 

The card runs flawlessly under NetBSD, once setup. 

The router is in the next room but there are no concrete walls between the place where I usually sit and the router and I never had any problems of that kind before.

Yes, I have WPA-PSK but no exchange modes in my wpa_supplicant.conf. I've got the best results keeping it as simple as possible in the past. I've also have never experienced problems with Wicd which I've added to the boot runlevel.

Should I disable IPv6 ?  Just read about it in another thread and realized that I have it enabled in the kernel. 

Yesterday evening I compiled the driver as module but couldn't see any difference. I believe there is just one small thing I could have possibly missed.

----------

## Tolstoi

At the moment I'm enjoying a stable connection. I updated the kernel  to 3.1.7 and cleaned up everything related to networks and set up everything from scratch. Perhaps some old settings etc. where responsible for the problems.

----------

## chrisstankevitz

I have the same problem after upgrading my kernel from 3.0.6 to 3.1.6:

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)

Chris

----------

## chrisstankevitz

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> cleaned up everything related to networks

 

Hi,

Can you tell me what exactly you did to "clean up"?

Thank you,

Chris

----------

## Tolstoi

I've run into the same problems again with kernel 3.2.1 and am thinking of downgrading again.

Cleaning up:

- I removed the programs like wicd and wpa_supplicant

- removed left over files of these 

- removed modules which weren't removed (if any)

- run make clean before compiling a new kernel

----------

## Tolstoi

Switched to vanilla-sources-3.0.16 and my card is working again.

Because the card worked flawlessly under NetBSD and Systemrescuecd I visited the Systemrescuecd site to see which kernel they use. Besides that I had to tighten those two small connectors from the antenna which are connected to my wireless card a little bit.

----------

